# Mill slide on mini lathe.



## paul_cpu (Oct 18, 2020)

Today I attached the milling slide to my mini lathe.  I had to make up the piece of angled steel as the attachment it came with was not lining up well with the slide.

I had no material to test so I cut up the ignition plate of a lawn mower to test.  Works fine but you have to be slow but could get you out of a bind.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 18, 2020)

You will want a mill soon 

John


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 18, 2020)

Ha ha see my other post:  https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/sieg-sx2lf-hitorque-mill-500w-mill-any-good.87683


----------



## addertooth (Oct 18, 2020)

I seriously entertained this route for a while, then I realized the money spent on the milling plate could simply be applied to reaching my goal of buying a mill a bit sooner. The fact my lathe only spins to 2500 RPMs would also be a limiting factor on cutting with smaller endmill bits as well.  

For those only doing very small parts, and with very limited shop space, this can be a viable option.


----------



## rock_breaker (Oct 18, 2020)

As an owner of a milling attachment for my Clausing I can verify the need for rigidity. Patience is the key, smaller cuts and limited travel prevail. Yes it will get you out of a bind (I recall a woodrudff key seat) and as you are indicating a broader knowledge of what you can do with a dedicated mill.

Have a good day
Ray


----------



## paul_cpu (Oct 18, 2020)

Ray I agree, the money would have been better spent putting towards a milling machine, which I now intent to purchase in the next few months.  I do feel however that if I didn't get this and use it I would have much less desire ( readingness to part with more cash ) for a dedicated mill.


----------

